# Pics of '07 Halloween afternoon



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pics of our final set up Halloween afternoon...

Me (doing the Grudge). Note that my hands aren't painted white with blue veins yet as I was helping doing final set ups.









Our son









Hubby









Bernie manning the porch









Gotta have an eye eating crow


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Part of the boo crew, the rest showed up too late for pics









More to come...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dead Eye Drake guarding that foam treasure chest I made...









Chest Ripper in coffin...









Random porch shot...









Long shot of the Zombie walk...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice to see some pics as inspiration in the off season cassie, thanks. Can I have your coffin? lol


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice haunt! Love the costume too!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very nice pics! Great job.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

I love what you did with the hanging skeleton in the cage. I bought the same one this past year, you've inspired me to dress mine up a bit. also love the coffin, is that a real one or did you make that?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you have a great place. How many years have you been haunting?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics Cassie7!!!!! Awesome haunt!!!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody! We had a blast.

We've been doing a home haunt on and off for about 10yrs but we began doing it consistently for three. We got more serious about it when we bought our home which is an a great neighborhood with a bunch of kids (young and old)


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great! I love your costume!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

good stuff! Is the cannon home made?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

No, the cannon is concrete and weighs a ton! Hubby figures that the more concrete he can put in the yard, the less grass he has to mow LOL


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

A funny note about the concrete cannon...after we moved in and had a tow truck hoist it into position on our front lawn, the next day a sweet old lady that lives directly across the street knocked on our door and asked why we had a cannon pointed at her front door LOL

She turned out to be a really funny woman with a great sense of humor. And she absolutely loves what we do every Halloween. She's our best PR person


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool pics cass..
did you make that shrunken head by the caged skelly?
I like the chains on that cage too.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

WHOO, HOO!
Looks great!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lilly said:


> did you make that shrunken head by the caged skelly?
> I like the chains on that cage too.


The head came that way (store bought) and the skelly in the cage is the Gemmy 6' one. I didn't do any mod's on him but I do want to dress him up a bit more for next year.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice pics! I love your set up


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

thats amazing and your story about the lady made me literaly LOL .... but great job kinda inspired me ....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love to see set-ups. Yours is great!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cassie this looks awesome. 

I love the inflatable house. =D


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice Cassie...I like you costume...and a real honest-to-God coffin...how cool!!!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

That coffin is amazing, wish I had one like that.


----------

